# ** FREE Steel and Lace: Best Selling Erotic Romance **



## Adriane Leigh (Dec 17, 2012)

Enigmatic and sexy, Carter Morgan is a wealthy CEO and playboy who keeps a model on his arm and the walls around his heart high. His dangerous good looks and seductive charm gets him whatever he wants- whenever he wants it. That is until he meets Eva.

When Carter locks eyes with smart and spirited fashion editor Eva Austin, sparks fly and worlds collide. He's drawn to her quiet beauty and independent spirit, and she can't deny the overwhelming affect he has on her. Her every instinct tells her to run, but he won't take no for an answer.

They embark on a passionately physical affair and discover that learning to love won't be easy.

This 12,000 word short is intended for mature audiences.
Book #2, Whiskey and Lace available now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Adriane,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Adriane Leigh (Dec 17, 2012)

To celebrate the release of Book #3 in the Lace Series, Steel and Lace will be *FREE *for the next *THREE* days starting at midnight Friday!


----------



## Adriane Leigh (Dec 17, 2012)

To celebrate the release of Precious Lace- Steel and Lace is FREE for the next two days and Whiskey and Lace is on sale for .99 cents for a limited time! http://amzn.com/B00APLBEPO


----------

